# CAD/AUD



## shulink (8 June 2011)

CAD/AUD gain 0.6728% on 06/07/11.
CAD/AUD is trading in the range of $0.9478 - $0.9795 in the past 30 days.
CAD/AUD formed a Bullish Engulfing pattern.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for CAD/AUD.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for CAD/AUD.
CAD/AUD formed a Bullish Bollinger Band Crossover (Lower) signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for CAD/AUD.


----------



## shulink (13 July 2011)

*CAD/KRW technical analysis on 7/12/2011*

CAD/KRW gain 0.9410% on 07/12/11.
CAD/KRW is trading in the range of $1082.5000 - $1121.8489 in the past 30 days.
CAD/KRW formed a Bullish Engulfing pattern.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for CAD/KRW.
CAD/KRW formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
CAD/KRW formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
CAD/KRW formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
Currency performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: -1.0822%
Tuesday: 3.2330%
Wednesday: -0.0254%
Thursday: -1.7390%
Friday: -2.4544%


----------



## shulink (14 July 2011)

*GBP/CAD analysis*

GBP/CAD gain 0.3511% on 07/13/11.
GBP/CAD is trading in the range of $1.5264 - $1.6119 in the past 30 days.
GBP/CAD formed a Bullish Engulfing pattern.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for GBP/CAD.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for GBP/CAD.
GBP/CAD formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for GBP/CAD.
Currency performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 1.0875%
Tuesday: -5.3392%
Wednesday: 1.0793%
Thursday: -0.6677%
Friday: 2.1721%


----------

